# أي فائدة من المعرفة الإلهية ونحن لانزال تحت سلطان الخطية - المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية



## aymonded (1 يناير 2012)

*أي فائدة من المعرفة الإلهية ونحن لانزال تحت سلطان الخطية - المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية*



نأمة (أنين تَعَدًّ) معصية الشرير في داخل قلبي أن ليس خوف الله أمام عينيه [ في أعماق قلب الشرير تهمس المعصية : لا تضع مخافة (تقوى) الله أمام عينيك ] 
لأنه ملق (تملق) نفسه لنفسه من جهة وجدان إثمه وبغضه. [ فيحلو ذلك في نظره ويجد إثمه أهلاً للمديح ]
كلام فمه إثم وغش كف عن التعقل [ يُهمل التعقل ] عن عمل الخير.
يتفكر بالإثم على مضجعه يقف في طريق غير صالح لا يرفض الشر [ لا يرفض أن يفعل الشر ].
يا رب في السماوات رحمتك أمانتك إلى الغمام.
عدلك مثل جبال الله [ الجبال الشامخة ] وأحكامك لُجَّة [ غمر ] عظيمة الناس [ البشر ] والبهائم تخلص يا رب.
ما أكرم رحمتك يا الله فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون.
يروون من دسم بيتك [ يشبعون ] ومن نهر نعمك تسقيهم.
لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة بنورك نرى [ نُعاين ] نوراً.
أدم رحمتك للذين يعرفونك و عدلك للمستقيمي القلب.
لا تأتني رجل الكبرياء (لا تدع قدم التكبر تأتي إليَّ) ويد الأشرار لا تزحزحني [ عنك ].
هناك سقط [ يسقط كل ] فاعلو الإثم دحروا (طُرِحوا أرضاً ارتموا) فلم يستطيعوا القيام – مزمور 36
 
الإنسان كائن حي، ليس من ذاته بل بنفخة الله، وهو مكوَّن من النفس والجسد، وقيامة وسقوطه يأتي من الاثنين معاً (أي من الجسد والنفس)، فسر ثبات الإنسان في خبرة قيامته مع المسيح بالمعمودية وتجديدها بالتوبة هو *التقوى* أي مخافة الله أمام عينيه، فقداسة الجسد تتحقق بطرد الرغبات الوضيعة والابتعاد عن الأعمال التي لا تتفق مع حياة التوبة ووصية الله المُعلنة في الكتاب المقدس، بينما قداسة النفس تتحقق بسلامة الإيمان بالله بدون إضافة أو حذف مما أعلنه لنا الله بفمه الطاهر ومن خلال أنبياءه وقديسيه.
*+ **فالتقوى* يا إخوتي تذبُل وتفسد بواسطة دنس الجسد ونجاسته، *والمحبة* تبرد بسبب العبث بالإثم وعدم التحفظ، كما أن الضلال عندما يتسلل إلى النفس يُجمدها ويلوثها فتفقد سلامها وتنعزل عن الله بفكر مظلم يخلق إله وهمي يعبده الإنسان، إذ قد صنعه بفكره الخاص حسب الضلال المُخيم على فكره الذي انطفأ النور فيه، وذلك لأنه لم يحفظ الإيمان المُسَلَّم من القديسين عبر العصور، لذلك لم يُثمر ثمر البرّ.​وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن التقوى تحفظ بهائها وجمالها يزداد رونق، *طالما أن النفس تُوجد في الحق* [ المسيح الرب : أنا هو الحق ]  *والجسد يحتفظ بالنقاوة *[ بقوة كلمة الله وعمله في داخل القلب الذي ينضح على الجسد ويظهر فيه ]، وطالما الإنسان يسعى بكل جهده أن يطلب الطبيب الشافي فأنه يُشفى من كل أوجاعه الداخلية بقوة الرب الذي هو النور الحقيقي والقيامة والحياة: [* ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضاً قائلا أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة* ] (يو  8 :  12)، [ *أنا قد جئت نوراً إلى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة *] (يو  12 :  46)  ]، [ *ويكون نور القمر كنور الشمس ونور الشمس يكون سبعة أضعاف كنور سبعة أيام في يوم يجبر الرب كسر شعبه ويشفي رض ضربه* ] (اش  30 :  26)، فالرب [ *يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويُجَبَّر كَسرِهم* ] (مز  147 :  3)، [ *وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل يُعَلِّم في مجامعهم ويُكرز ببشارة الملكوت ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب *] (مت  4 :  23) ، 
[ إن المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية، والتي ما كان لنفوسنا أن تُشفى منها بدونه ] (العلامة أوريجانوس) ​فأي فائدة – يا أحباء الله – أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بالكلام وهو لا يزال يلوث الجسد ويُسلَّمهُ للأعمال التي لا تتفق مع الوصية وروح الإنجيل ؟ وما الفائدة من قداسة الجسد لو أن الحق غير موجود في النفس ؟ ​لأن النفس والجسد يقودا الإنسان إلى حضرة الله، لذلك يقول الروح القدس على فم داود النبي مرنم إسرائيل الحلو والملهم من الله وفي أول المزامير ورأسها [ طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس لكن* في ناموس الرب مسرته* ] (مزمور1) 


*إذن كل من لا يعبد الله الكائن بذاته بالتقوى في الإيمان العامل بالمحبة* يُحسب من الأشرار الذين يبغضون النور ويحبون الظلمة، لذلك يستحيل عليهم جداً أن يُعاينوا الله أو يدركوه، لأن الظلمة لا تستطيع أن تفهم النور لأنها حتماً تهرب منه وتتبدد [ والنور يُضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه ] (يو  1 :  5)، [ وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة ] (يو  3 :  19)

والكثيرين من الذين لهم شكل أولاد الله وأعضاء في الكنيسة بل ويخدمون فيها، وهم في قلبهم عقلهم يتلذذون بالشر ويحبونه ويمارسونه بكل نشاط ( ولا أتكلم عن ضعف أو تعثر في الطريق، إنما أتكلم عن حالة وقصد) هم الذين، بالرغم من أنهم يملكون معرفة الله ، فأنهم لا يحفظون وصاياه بل يستهينون بها، وتتحول لهم التقوى تجاره ومظهر خارجي باطل يُرضي الناس ولكنه يجعل الله يحجب وجهه ويتحول بعيداً عنهم، وهم يقولون ويظهرون بأعمالهم الشكلية والنشيطة أن لهم شركه معه: [ *إن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق* ] (1يو1: 6) ، بل قد يصل البعض منهم إلى أنه يثق أنه قائداً للخطاة لطريق الحياة [ وتثق أنك قائد للعُميان ونور للذين في الظلمة ] (رو2: 19)، فيشغل منصب المُعلمين فيفسد عقول البسطاء ويسبيهم بغرور الذات نحو الطريق المعوج بعيداً عن الله والنور الحقيقي، وهم يعوزهم توبة حقيقة سريعة مع إيمان واعي أن المسيح الرب قد أتى [ ليُضيء على الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت لكي يهدي أقدامنا في طريق السلام ] (لو  1 :  79)


ولكي لا نتعرض لهذه الأمور ونُشفى منها – إن كنا مصابين بهذا الداء – لا بدَّ من أن نتمسك بقانون الإيمان الثابت ونحفظ في إيمان حي عامل بالمحبة وصايا الله، ونتقي الرب ونهابه ونحبه كأب.

وحفظ الوصايا لا يأتي بقدراتنا الخاصة وقوة الإرادة، إنما نتيجة للإيمان الحي، لأن [ إن لم تؤمنوا فلا (فلن) تفهموا ] (إش7: 9 س)، فالحق يمنح الإيمان، لأن الإيمان مؤسس على الأمور المُعلنة في الحق، ونحن نؤمن بما هو حقيقي كما هو في الواقع الحادث والمُعلن لنا في القلب بالروح القدس، فإيماننا إيمان خبرة، إيمان رؤية وسمع ولمس [ *الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه و لمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة* ] (1يو1: 1)، وهذا الإيمان يؤدي للشركة في الواقع اليومي المُعاش: [ *الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً **شركة** معنا وأما **شركتنا** نحن فهي مع الآب و مع ابنه يسوع المسيح *] (1يو  1 :  3)
[ إذن، طالما أن خلاصنا يعتمد على الإيمان، فمن الضروري أن نبذل كل اهتمام لحفظ هذا الإيمان (في القلب والفكر مترجماً عملياً في حياتنا كسلوك وحياة)، وأيضاً كي يكون فهمَنا لهذا الإيمان صحيحاً وحقيقياً ] (القديس إيرينيوس – عن كتاب الكرازة الرسولية فقرة 3)​


----------



## soul & life (18 مارس 2014)

رائع استاذى كعادتك اختيارك للمواضيع دائما بعناية مباركة 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك آمين


----------



## AdmanTios (18 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> [ إن المسيح أتى من السماوات ليشفينا من الأمراض المستعصية، والتي ما كان لنفوسنا أن تُشفى منها بدونه ] (العلامة أوريجانوس) ​فأي فائدة – يا أحباء الله – أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بالكلام وهو لا يزال يلوث الجسد ويُسلَّمهُ للأعمال التي لا تتفق مع الوصية وروح الإنجيل ؟ وما الفائدة من قداسة الجسد لو أن الحق غير موجود في النفس ؟ ​





*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك أستاذي*
*إستوقفتني كثيراً هذه الجزئية و طريقة السرد*
*بإستفاضة عنها ... لأن دنس الجسد ( يحتاج شفاء )*
*كذلك معرفة الحق ( يحتاج غفران ) للخطايا ... عليه*
*يكون الشفاء و الغفران مرتبطين بعضهما البعض*
*بإرتباط وثيق " الذى يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذى*
*يشفى كل أمراضك " (مز2:103).*

*خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل*
*و كل عمل من أعمالك الصالحة التي تُمجد أسم رب القوات القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2014)

إلهنا الحي يقدسنا ويهبنا كلنا نعمة التقديس
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مارس 2014)

لقد غبت عنا كثيرا منذ وفاة الوالد الرب يرحمه
ونحن نتظر هذه الدروس المباركة
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2014)

*



فأي فائدة – يا أحباء  الله – أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بالكلام وهو لا يزال يلوث الجسد ويُسلَّمهُ  للأعمال التي لا تتفق مع الوصية وروح الإنجيل ؟ وما الفائدة من قداسة الجسد  لو أن الحق غير موجود في النفس ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كالعاده موضوع رائع جدا الرب يبارككم
*​


----------



## اليعازر (18 مارس 2014)

نردد ونقول، يا رب خلصنا من دناسة الجسد واﻻفكار
واجعلنا يا رب لوصاياك فاعلين....
شكرا استاذ ايمن على الموضوع الرائع.
ربنا يبارك خدمتك.


----------



## اليعازر (18 مارس 2014)

نردد ونقول، يا رب خلصنا من دناسة الجسد واﻻفكار
واجعلنا يا رب لوصاياك فاعلين....
شكرا استاذ ايمن على الموضوع الرائع.
ربنا يبارك خدمتك.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 مارس 2014)

*+ **فالتقوى* يا إخوتي تذبُل وتفسد بواسطة دنس الجسد ونجاسته، *والمحبة*  تبرد بسبب العبث بالإثم وعدم التحفظ، كما أن الضلال عندما يتسلل إلى النفس  يُجمدها ويلوثها فتفقد سلامها وتنعزل عن الله بفكر مظلم يخلق إله وهمي  يعبده الإنسان، إذ قد صنعه بفكره الخاص حسب الضلال المُخيم على فكره الذي  انطفأ النور فيه، وذلك لأنه لم يحفظ الإيمان المُسَلَّم من القديسين عبر  العصور، لذلك لم يُثمر ثمر البرّ.​وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن التقوى تحفظ بهائها وجمالها يزداد رونق، *طالما أن النفس تُوجد في الحق* [ المسيح الرب : أنا هو الحق ] *والجسد يحتفظ بالنقاوة *[ بقوة كلمة الله وعمله في داخل القلب الذي ينضح على الجسد ويظهر فيه ]،
الرب يباركك موضوع في غاية الروعة استفدت منة كتير 









​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا كعادتك استاذي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يحفظ قلبكم وفكركم في روح القداسة والبرّ آمين
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2014)

*موضوع اكثر من رااااااائع
*​


----------



## aymonded (19 مارس 2014)

نعمة ربنا يسوع تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2014)

اجعلنا يارب اناء مقدس لك وحدك 
ولا يسود علينا غيرك 
احمى قلوبنا وافكارنا لكى نكون لك وحدك 
موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن فعلا كتير عارفين ان المسيح 
هو الخلاص وهو الطريق المؤدى للحياه الابديه 
لكنهم تحت سلطان الشيطان يبقى ايه الفايده


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2014)

إلهنا الحي يُعطينا أن نحيا في حرية مجد أولاد الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2014)

*مقال رائع يا استاذ ايمن وطبعا لازم اغلس علشان اتعلم منك 




فالتقوى يا إخوتي تذبُل وتفسد بواسطة دنس الجسد ونجاسته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ارى فعلا ان كل شىء فى المسيحية لا يقوم الا على طهارة الجسد,فهذا سر مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا,فما هو التعريف العميق ل (الطهارة الجسدية ) وكيف نصل الى هذا الامر




فأي فائدة – يا أحباء  الله – أن يعرف الإنسان الحق بالكلام وهو لا يزال يلوث الجسد ويُسلَّمهُ  للأعمال التي لا تتفق مع الوصية وروح الإنجيل ؟ وما الفائدة من قداسة الجسد  لو أن الحق غير موجود في النفس ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل ممكن التوفيق بين الاتنين؟وكيف؟
(اريد طرق عمليه)





والكثيرين من الذين  لهم شكل أولاد الله وأعضاء في الكنيسة بل ويخدمون فيها، وهم في قلبهم عقلهم  يتلذذون بالشر ويحبونه ويمارسونه بكل نشاط ( ولا أتكلم عن ضعف أو تعثر في  الطريق، إنما أتكلم عن حالة وقصد)

أنقر للتوسيع...

الانسان نفسه كيف يميز ان هذا عثرة وسقطة او انه حب ورغبة؟

*


> [ إن لم تؤمنوا فلا (فلن) تفهموا ] (إش7: 9 س)


كيف افهم هذا النص؟؟والايمان قائم اولا على الفهم ويكون بعد ذلك الايمان



> فإيماننا إيمان خبرة، إيمان رؤية وسمع ولمس [ *الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه و لمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة* ] (1يو1: 1)، وهذا الإيمان يؤدي للشركة في الواقع اليومي المُعاش: [ *الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً **شركة** معنا وأما **شركتنا** نحن فهي مع الآب و مع ابنه يسوع المسيح *] (1يو  1 :  3)





> (القديس إيرينيوس – عن كتاب الكرازة الرسولية فقرة 3)


عاوز الكتاب دا
اشكرك يا جميل على هذا المقال


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2014)

سرجيوُس قال:


> *مقال رائع يا استاذ ايمن وطبعا لازم اغلس علشان اتعلم منك
> ارى فعلا ان كل شىء فى المسيحية لا يقوم الا على طهارة الجسد,فهذا سر مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا,فما هو التعريف العميق ل (الطهارة الجسدية ) وكيف نصل الى هذا الامر
> *
> 
> ...



الكتاب موجود في السوق وسعرة رخيص 
إصدار المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية...
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

ووجودك رائع يا محبوب الله والقديسين
النعمة تمنلأ قلبك سلام آمين
​


----------

